# Lindsey's Blood Searcher Hollidaysburg



## bottlekid76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi all,

 I recently aquired from a friend a Lindsey's Blood Searcher from Hollidaysburg. A beautiful big and bulky bottle with alot of teal. The base is unusual, but I believe it is post pontil. Not long afterwards tho i'd say! I really like this example. The top is huge and has alot of nice crudity and drip. I set it next to my aqua Baker's to see the color difference. Thanks for looking!

 ~Tim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 19, 2011)

The early ones are mostly a half circle key mold like yours. I always like those. Classic pittsburgh glass making.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep, for sure. They are really great bottles. []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## Jim (Nov 20, 2011)

Great bottle, Tim. Hollidaysburg is less than an hour away from me. Strangely, I have never dug even a shard of a Lindsey's yet. I've always liked them, and will add one to my collection eventually.  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 20, 2011)

great color...love the lip treatment!


----------



## rockbot (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome bottle. That Baker is killer too.


----------



## Ace10Tex (Nov 22, 2011)

Tim, 

 Love that teal color on the Lindsey's and gloppy top too and that Bakers is very cool too! theres more than a little whittle in that bottle! Nice finds! Congrats! HH Ace


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice pics!

 PD


----------



## sandchip (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful bottle!


----------



## blade (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice big med, reminds me of this one that we dug awhile ago.
 Chris


----------



## deenodean (Nov 23, 2011)

nice photography


----------



## glass man (Nov 23, 2011)

NICE!A very very kind person sent me a Lindsey's Blood Searcher a while back just because they saw I wrote I always wanted one!PEOPLE ON HERE ARE WONDERFUL!!JAMIE


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks! They really are big and impressive bottles.

 Blade - That's a great looking Pitt!

 Jamie, ya gotta love that huh! Some great folks out there

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------

